# Email security



## BertMulder (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a slightly (to put it mildly) disconcerting message from Telus techsupport this morning.

It was a reply from techsupport to someone who apparently has the same email address as I do (how in the world is that possible!!!!), and was complaining to Telus that she was receiving 'spam' from Facebook, with MY name on it.....

To top it off, Telus advised her to contact facebook security, for them to go into my profile, and delete that email address out of my profile....

Instead of right away checking out things on their end...

I had phoned Telus yesterday that I was not receiving my emails.... My assistant had been mailing me, and I got nothing. Did a test email... nothing. Tech support at that time figured it was an outlook issue on my puter, due to a hanging email perhaps....


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 13, 2009)

Technology is a burden


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 13, 2009)

There is no way whatsoever you and someone else should have the same email address. Contact Telus and insist that they immdeiately rectify that mistake.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 13, 2009)

Its in the hands of their security and abuse depts. right now...

Am insisting I be placed in contact with the other person (I just have her first name, though I can safely guess her last - same as mine), so that I can verify the extent of the security breach.

As I am a public accountant, this could have have not only identity theft issues, but also breach of client confidentiality issues. Etc. Etc. 

And I really appreciate the sloppy advice they gave her, to contact facebook security. 

If they dare to change the email in my profile....


----------

